
Show HN: Apply HN Aggregator - manibatra
http://www.thefinac.tk/applyhn
======
manibatra
Hacked together an aggregator for "APPLY HN".Can sort by points, date and
random. Maybe a little buggy. Do let me know here or on the site if you want
anything to be improved.

~~~
danieltillett
Nice - one thing that would be nice is the description text under each title.
Often the title doesn't really tell you too much about what the idea is about
and you have to click on each title to read. I would love just one long list
of all the titles and description that I could scan through.

~~~
manibatra
I could do that but some of the posts have a HUGE amount of text. That was my
reasoning of having it the way it is. Thoughts?

~~~
caffeinewriter
Maybe snip it at the first line break, and/or limit it to a certain amount of
words to show above the fold, then expand it to read the rest.

~~~
manibatra
I tried what you said...The results were very inconsistent. As there is no
particular format for posting there was no coherence at all

~~~
caffeinewriter
Well that's disappointing (not at all on your part, but on the part of the
current format), but completely understandable considering how freeform YC
seems to have encouraged these applications to be.

------
Kiro
Nice but you're aware of this, right?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/applyhn](https://news.ycombinator.com/applyhn)

It's linked in the top menu.

~~~
manibatra
yup i was done almost the same time that went up. Plus its a little fun to see
the standings by ratings

~~~
dang
Yours is great, though! The more the merrier.

~~~
manibatra
thanks! Do let me know if any particular feature will make it more helpful

------
nsfmc
i'm not sure if this is just my problem with whatever plugins i have, but i
can only get the site to load in firefox, but it's a total no-go in chrome,
safari or even the safari tech preview. in safari and chrome, the xhrs to
search_by_date on algolia never resolve (the webfonts never load in any
browser cors-related).

Also not totally sure why the xhrs are marked as synchronous, but that causes
all the browsers to complain in any case. rock on.

~~~
manibatra
the same issue is coming up on friend's browser but working fine on mine
(Safari, chrome and firefox).

The synchronous issue is my bad, was trying something out and forgot to change
it back. Will do now. Thanks for letting me know.

------
tim333
Ta. A single page view would be nice.

~~~
manibatra
You are welcome! My only issue with that is its only been a couple of days and
we already have around 180 posts. So that would mean A LOT of scrolling by the
end of the month. Thoughts?

~~~
tim333
I prefer scrolling to a bunch of separate pages. Also the 'find' thing works.

